# Color Scheme for a Multi-part Geometric Painting?



## Pixelwave (May 16, 2016)

Hello,

I'm new to acrylics but I have a nice variety of colors to choose from. I just sketched a mutli-part geometric painting. I'm wondering:

1. What background color works well for these kinds of pieces?

2. What color scheme should I use/how many colors?

Thank you!


----------



## Pixelwave (May 16, 2016)

I'll be drawing the shapes with charcoal so the lines will be thick and black.


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

Perhaps you could use one of Adobe's colour schemes. Or you could create your own scheme on the site, according to the principles of triadic, complementary, etc.
https://color.adobe.com/explore/most-popular/?time=all

Mats


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Hey, that's pretty cool. Don't know if I'd eve use it but I like it.


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

Yes, it's a good idea. Evidently, people are fond of this site, creating their own favourite colour scheme. However, certain rules are missing in the colour rules, namely "split complementary", and the two types of tetrads (cf. Color Harmonies). But it seems that one can create these in the "custom" alternative. /Mats


----------

